# A passenger in a Lyft brutality mauled and beaten by police in Clayton County, Ga.



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


Now
Even He no Longer knows who he is.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Well the guy is still fighting the officer...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


Wheres a written article on this ?
What are the Circumstances ?

Took all that time to get handcuffs on the guy.

He was Resisting Arrest till the end.

What did resisting arrest, failure to comply, accomplish ?

This.



dauction said:


> Well the guy is still fighting the officer...


EXACTLY !

( HE IS SPESHUL= RULES DONT APPLY)

NEWS FLASH- " GANGSTER RAP" AINT REALITY !

QUIT TRYING TO LIVE IT !


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Looks like this was not during a Lyft ride.
https://www.tmz.com/2020/09/12/georgia-cops-beat-smother-black-lyft-passenger-who-did-not-show-id/
I have read elsewhere that in Georgia, nobody is obligated to show ID unless performing an act requiring a license or ID. A passenger does not need to show ID, so there is no justification for anything that took place subsequently. Cops pull over black people all the time for ordinary infractions, like a taillight out, and it ends up like this. Cop was fired already.



tohunt4me said:


> Wheres a written article on this ?
> What are the Circumstances ?
> 
> Took all that time to get handcuffs on the guy.
> ...


Arrest? What arrest? For failing to produce an ID? For a breaklight out? You must have earned a beating like this more than once in your life if that's the bar you set. I hope you never have kids.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EastBayRides said:


> Looks like this was not during a Lyft ride.
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/09/12/georgia-cops-beat-smother-black-lyft-passenger-who-did-not-show-id/
> I have read elsewhere that in Georgia, nobody is obligated to show ID unless performing an act requiring a license or ID. A passenger does not need to show ID, so there is no justification for anything that took place subsequently. Cops pull over black people all the time for ordinary infractions, like a taillight out, and it ends up like this. Cop was fired already.


I see no mention anywhere of what initiated all of this.
Only a video.
So we do not know what happened 
Nothing is Substantiated.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

dauction said:


> Well the guy is still fighting the officer...


Let's wait to see what the cop's bodycam or dashcam shows between the traffic stop and the beating. For a second car to be on the scene at the start of this clip indicates this confrontation had been taking place for a while already.

The cop was terminated immediately, so there clearly was a problem in the cop's behavior. Cellphones are finally bringing these animals to account.



tohunt4me said:


> I see no mention anywhere of what initiated all of this.
> Only a video.
> So we do not know what happened
> Nothing is Substantiated.


The actions of the cop speak for themselves. One's brain may draw different conclusions of what the eyes see.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont fight cops in the street.
I dont get extra Charges.
I take it to Court.
Let the Law Decide.
I use my Rights.

I dont run or make an arrest a filmable event.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

For all to know my job is in Clayton county near an area called Forest Park. The police in the area are very quick to pull you over and has a reputation for being aggressive. 

They mostly just want to give you a ticket for revenue or they are looking for someone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> For all to know my job is in Clayton county near an area called Forest Park. The police in the area are very quick to pull you over and has a reputation for being aggressive.
> 
> They mostly just want to give you a ticket for revenue or they are looking for someone.


COPS DONT OPERATE LIKE THAT WHERE I LIVE.

SHERRIFF TOLD D.A. TO KISS OFF.
HIS MEN HAD BETTER THINGS TO DO THAN TO PAY OFF DISTRICT ATTORNEYS ILLEGAL UNCONSTITUTIONAL EXCESS SPENDING.

NO " REVENUE" FOR VIOLATING VOTER APPOINTED BUDGET !

THAT " REVENUE RACKET" IS A SHAKEDOWN !

TAXATION WITHOUT REPRESENTATION.

A FORM OF EXTORTION.

( Government has a way of punishing voters for not renewing millage taxes ! Extortion.
" Revenue "Shakedown Schemes are one of the Methods.)
( Police SHOULDNT HAVE TO BE BAG MEN FOR THE CRIME ORGANIZATION CALLED " GOVERNMENT")

I GREW UP IN 2 OF THE CROOKEDEST PARISHES( COUNTY) IN LOUISIANA !
IN THE MIDDLE OF AN OILFIELD BOOM ( GOLD RUSH)
WILD WILD WEST !

I KNOW POLITICAL CORRUPTION.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

When are these folks gona learn, don't fight the police, they will hurt you.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


Finally police is doing something about no tippers.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

It looked to me like the passenger was resisting arrest and was combative. Granted he should of never of been asked out of the car but somehow this whole thing went south.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Eco-Charles said:


> It looked to me like the passenger was resisting arrest and was combative. Granted he should of never of been asked out of the car but somehow this whole thing went south.


They said on the today show he was being held on outstanding warrants.
I dont wanna goto jail either but
Dont do the crime if you cant do the time. Dont do it !!!
This holds true for robert blake too....


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I GREW UP IN 2 OF THE CROOKEDEST PARISHES( COUNTY) IN LOUISIANA !
> IN THE MIDDLE OF AN OILFIELD BOOM ( GOLD RUSH)
> WILD WILD WEST !
> 
> I KNOW POLITICAL CORRUPTION.


Which 2 parishes? Just about every parish is corrupt to some degree, LOL.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> When are these folks gona learn, don't fight the police, they will hurt you.


This is 2nd chapter to be learned. There is very first chapter these folks need to learn is to abide by traffic laws. Just don't invite police's attention to get pulled over in the first place.
Never seen a male black driver had made fully stopped at the intersection with a stop sign. Driving with speed in 25 mph zone, Double parking in street (Park cars in the middle of street) , never fix physically broken tail lights, no head light ON while dark.
Why is so hard to avoid doing these invitation things especially when you have drugs in your car.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


We don't know the whole story. Police could have had a report of an incident or wrong doing.
If they ask for id during an investigation you have to show an ID period. It's the law.
Do not think you can't get away with not providing an ID during a traffic stop. 
Even if you think you are right show the ID.
If you fail and fight this might happen.
moral of the story is if you did nothing wrong show id and not create the issue.
If you know you are wrong do not fight or resist. If you look like a freak out you create a problem.
The people around freaking out for sure made it all worse. Don't freak out don't be an idiot.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


Extremely risky job being a policeman. Between getting shot or shanked, now you have to worry about getting infected with Covid 19. As you can see, the cop is not wearing a mask.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ohnos said:


> If they ask for id during an investigation you have to show an ID period. It's the law.
> Do not think you can't get away with not providing an ID during a traffic stop.
> Even if you think you are right show the ID.


Every state is different.
In Cali I don't have to actually SHOW ID if asked, but I do have to ID myself.
If I say, "My name is _______ and I reside at __________." I have ID'd myself.
I have found, that if asked, the easiest way to ID myself is to give the cop my DL - but, I don't have to.

Once I got pulled over and did NOT have my DL on me. Rarely happens, but it happened. I just told the cop that I didn't have the DL with me (sorry), but that I did know my DL number. He took that, and the registration and believed my identification. Cited me for not having a DL in possession while operating a vehicle; and not for what he pulled me over for (a moving violation.) Good deal.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Every state is different.
> In Cali I don't have to actually SHOW ID if asked, but I do have to ID myself.
> If I say, "My name is _______ and I reside at __________." I have ID'd myself.
> I have found, that if asked, the easiest way to ID myself is to give the cop my DL - but, I don't have to.
> ...


 cali is burning and not from fires and going to crap due to the laws they don't protect law abiding people. and If pulled over in cali driving you have to have a valid ID. read here.

It's important to note here that if you do exercise your right to refuse to show your ID, an officer might arrest you. It would be a wrongful arrest, but it would be an arrest. (And for some, the arrest may carry immigration consequences.) That said, if it happens to you, consider calling the ACLU. In California, as long as the request for ID is not reasonably related to the scope of the stop, you have the right to refuse to show your ID to law enforcement except in the following cases:


If you're driving and pulled over, you need to show ID.
If you have been arrested or booked, show your ID.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

ohnos said:


> We don't know the whole story. Police could have had a report of an incident or wrong doing.
> If they ask for id during an investigation you have to show an ID period. It's the law.
> Do not think you can't get away with not providing an ID during a traffic stop.
> Even if you think you are right show the ID.
> ...


I've heard this rule both ways - that a person doesn't have to give the police his identification (i.e., unless he is driving, etc.) I'd like to see a major national-level commission on police procedures discuss everything that way everyone will know what's in it - and make changes to those parts that should be changed.



UberBastid said:


> Every state is different.
> In Cali I don't have to actually SHOW ID if asked, but I do have to ID myself.
> If I say, "My name is _______ and I reside at __________." I have ID'd myself.
> I have found, that if asked, the easiest way to ID myself is to give the cop my DL - but, I don't have to.
> ...


Hmm, this sounds like a good ploy - when faced with a driving infraction, introduce a non-driving infraction so that the police might forget about the driving infraction. :biggrin:


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It was an illegal gypsee cab. Police are known to seize these vehicles.

"Mr. Walker has a felony probation warrant out of Fulton County for Cruelty to Children, Possession of a Firearm by a Convicted Felon, and a Failure to Appear warrant out of Hapeville which resulted in Magistrate Court denying him a bond," the statement reads.

Somehow this important information is excluded from most articles. Imagine that, a convicted felon resisting arrest.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Wheres a written article on this ?
> What are the Circumstances ?
> 
> Took all that time to get handcuffs on the guy.
> ...


The fact that he now knows he's supposed to carry a state issued ID card. And even more importantly, PRESENT said card to an officer of the law on request.

Not going to ask how he managed to book a LyfUber ride without one.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

njn said:


> It was an illegal gypsee cab. Police are known to seize these vehicles.
> 
> "Mr. Walker has a felony probation warrant out of Fulton County for Cruelty to Children, Possession of a Firearm by a Convicted Felon, and a Failure to Appear warrant out of Hapeville which resulted in Magistrate Court denying him a bond," the statement reads.
> 
> Somehow this important information is excluded from most articles. Imagine that, a convicted felon resisting arrest.


I thought so.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Arrest? What arrest? For failing to produce an ID? For a breaklight out? You must have earned a beating like this more than once in your life if that's the bar you set. I hope you never have kids.


Believing anything that comes off of TMZ is like believing in pure NYC snow.
Was he on controlled substances at the time of arrest? Does he have a prior rap sheet? Is he a well known person of interest to the law enforcement community in that area? Or is the media -- yet once again-- trying to gloss over these potential red flags. All in favor their tabloid shit stirring up mob mentality over racial tension before the facts can be released yet again?



EastBayRides said:


> Let's wait to see what the cop's bodycam or dashcam shows between the traffic stop and the beating. For a second car to be on the scene at the start of this clip indicates this confrontation had been taking place for a while already.
> 
> The cop was terminated immediately, so there clearly was a problem in the cop's behavior. Cellphones are finally bringing these animals to account.
> 
> ...


Straight from the horse's mouth in the TMZ article



> You hear a woman -- apparently the man's cousin -- screaming at the cops to stop punching, and the deputy responds, "He's biting my hand."


O.K.



> "...Cops pull over black people all the time for ordinary infractions, like a taillight out, and it ends up like this. Cop was fired already..."


Fake news.



> The Clayton County Sheriff's Office tells TMZ, "After being made aware of a video posted on social media involving a Deputy using physical force on a man, Sheriff Victor Hill ordered his entire Internal Affairs Unit to come in and begin an investigation that has been on going since 8pm. The Sheriff has ordered that the Deputy involved be placed on administrative leave pending the outcome of the investigation."


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Years ago I sat on a jury in which a driver managed to escalate a simple fix-it ticket into assault on a police officer. Incidents like this raise the question of "how did it get to the point where it was acceptable to start fights with cops?". I voted to convict.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

I always said if it was wrong prove in in court not in the street, 
Which is why i support Trump with conservative judges that make conservative findings and more fair to the people.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I always like to know the full story, we never get it and then it just leave everyone to jump to conclusion.. I will make my jump in a few..

Like Fargle said I would l like to know how things got from 0 to 100 real quick...

Like Ohnos said, fight it out in Court, thats what I do... I also have the means for representation.....Most people don't and get screwed by the system... ** Some people contented that the system was not built fairly for them, so they do things a little different.. (did not say if it is right or wrong ) I just know what I would do.

Thanks to those who are bringing up his criminal history, {like people don't change,} and as if they knew who he was, especially if he did not show his ID... How are they going to even know that?? ( He is black so there is that, that has been enough for some officers of the law and public eye )

I do not think anyone should be treated like this, but police making an arrest will have to take the person into custody my any means. Do they still have pepper spray, that might have been more effective then this MMA style of arresting... gaining control is one thing, going all Colby Covington is another...

Again would like to see / know the full story, but still not make the way the arrested him right....
as well as him having a criminal history, does not make the way they arrest him right...
Also its the courts to decide who is innocent or guilty...

#guiltyuntilproveninnocent or #innocentuntilprovenguilty


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cop had zero reason to id the occupants! If I was a pax and an officer pulled my driver over and requested MY id, I’d say **** off!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the only time you argue with the police 'officer' is in front of a judge. Officer will be like a kitty cat. However, argue with an officer with no judge around? Not smart.


----------



## kelpherspace (Sep 14, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


the victim is smart. the first person he contacted is naacp and al sharpton


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Cop had zero reason to id the occupants! If I was a pax and an officer pulled my driver over and requested MY id, I'd say @@@@ off!


Obviously you have never had an intimate introduction to the Officer's Friend William Club.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ohnos said:


> It's important to note here that if you do exercise your right to refuse to show your ID, an officer might arrest you.


And (in Cali) the reason for his arrest is because he didn't believe your verbal identification.
It has to be 'reasonably believable' or the officer will 'detain' you until an ID can be made.


ohnos said:


> and If pulled over in cali driving you have to have a valid ID.


If pulled over, you don't need ID, you need a drivers license in your possession.


ohnos said:


> It would be a wrongful arrest


In which case a good hungry lawyer will make you some money.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> When are these folks gona learn, don't fight the police, they will hurt you.


When they are Russian citizens? North Korean citizens? Chinese citizens?

Innocent until proven guilty. Tried by a jury of peers, To Protect and serve.

America.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


Yep, I'm sure that's exactly how it happened.

"Show me your ID."

"No."

[Immediately escalate to beatdown by multiple Deputies for no other reason]

Seems legit.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks fairly simple What happened.

The man resisting arrest did not swing at the police or attempt to take their weapon.

Resisting arrest comes with being tased, pepper sprayed, tackled to the ground and neutralized.
Once you are on the ground, 2 officers can hold you down and cuff you.

Once officers have a suspect down punching in the face and head becomes “ Assault and battery”.
Same with excessive force to the head and neck rubbing on concrete.

Obviously something is wrong on the training side.

Officers are given guns, tasers, pepper spray, and a baton.

If someone resists arrest taser and pepper spray protocol should be put in place, with a two man tackle and handcuffing.

If the suspect assaults by swinging at officers, then the baton to the arms and legs should be protocol.

Serious training issues in the militarized police force.

Using pepper spray and taser protocols need to replace this swinging at the head, and chocking stuff.

Officers should be fired from the force. 
Assault and battery charges should be filed on both officers.
Police department should give Lump sum Settlement for damages, medical expenses, and therapy his kids will need.

Guy should be charged for resisting arrest.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> This is 2nd chapter to be learned. There is very first chapter these folks need to learn is to abide by traffic laws. Just don't invite police's attention to get pulled over in the first place.
> Never seen a male black driver had made fully stopped at the intersection with a stop sign. Driving with speed in 25 mph zone, Double parking in street (Park cars in the middle of street) , never fix physically broken tail lights, no head light ON while dark.
> Why is so hard to avoid doing these invitation things especially when you have drugs in your car.


ALL of them? Every black driver you've ever seen has NEVER? Jeez. Most people get a warning when their taillight is out. They don't get pulled over and treated like they are criminals. A young man was killed by cops just because he wore a ski cap. Brother was cold. But the cops saw this gentle guy and decided to end his life. But yeah, every black driver has always...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> Well the guy is still fighting the officer...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304768964015394817


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


Speaking of corrupt police, do these black lives matter?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> Speaking of corrupt police, do these black lives matter?


Yes!

They should not be shot in the streets or beaten on video, they should face a judicial process and a judge will decide their punishment.

But, yes, of course their life matters.

So does the life of the two officers in op video that will be fired and will have to face a judge, not be killed by a mob in the streets.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

ohnos said:


> cali is burning and not from fires and going to crap due to the laws they don't protect law abiding people. and If pulled over in cali driving you have to have a valid ID. read here.
> 
> It's important to note here that if you do exercise your right to refuse to show your ID, an officer might arrest you. It would be a wrongful arrest, but it would be an arrest. (And for some, the arrest may carry immigration consequences.) That said, if it happens to you, consider calling the ACLU. In California, as long as the request for ID is not reasonably related to the scope of the stop, you have the right to refuse to show your ID to law enforcement except in the following cases:
> 
> ...


Lame attempt at deflection. The incident took place in Georgia, so California law is irrelevant. But since you went there, please cite the California law that says you may be beaten unconscious for failing to show ID.



Amos69 said:


> When they are Russian citizens? North Korean citizens? Chinese citizens?
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty. Tried by a jury of peers, To Protect and serve.
> 
> America.


"Innocent until proven guilty" is something people on UP want when it comes to Uber deactivating an account, not when police are shooting and beating people on the streets. Keeping things in perspective.



njn said:


> It was an illegal gypsee cab. Police are known to seize these vehicles.
> 
> "Mr. Walker has a felony probation warrant out of Fulton County for Cruelty to Children, Possession of a Firearm by a Convicted Felon, and a Failure to Appear warrant out of Hapeville which resulted in Magistrate Court denying him a bond," the statement reads.
> 
> Somehow this important information is excluded from most articles. Imagine that, a convicted felon resisting arrest.


Gee, imagine that...a black man has a record and a white man points to that record as evidence the black man is a menace to society...same white man never imagines that said black man might have a record simply because of systemic racism that leads to black men being frequently pulled over for things like a tail light...things that the white man has probably done on various occasions in life without worry of jail time. This is how systemic racism works.



ohnos said:


> We don't know the whole story. Police could have had a report of an incident or wrong doing.
> If they ask for id during an investigation you have to show an ID period. It's the law.
> Do not think you can't get away with not providing an ID during a traffic stop.
> Even if you think you are right show the ID.
> ...


That's a lot of "what if" statements for someone who started by writing that we don't know the whole story. As cited elsewhere in this thread, in Georgia a cop has no authority to obligate you to show ID. Your core argument holds no water, even if it could remotely justify a beating as shown on video. What I see is a cop who knew he was wrong but fought anyway because he knew he was always able to get away with it before.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


>


Should be Mandatory Watching for Drivers Ed. !



jeanocelot said:


> I've heard this rule both ways - that a person doesn't have to give the police his identification (i.e., unless he is driving, etc.) I'd like to see a major national-level commission on police procedures discuss everything that way everyone will know what's in it - and make changes to those parts that should be changed.
> 
> 
> Hmm, this sounds like a good ploy - when faced with a driving infraction, introduce a non-driving infraction so that the police might forget about the driving infraction. :biggrin:


Everyone will be CHIPPED AND SCANNABLE IN 20 YEARS !


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Yes!
> 
> They should not be shot in the streets or beaten on video, they should face a judicial process and a judge will decide their punishment.
> 
> ...


Of course. But not to worry, I doubt if a lynch mob would ever come to pass because they're
1. Black and
2. Female.
Those 2 factors alone would send the [email protected] #Wokeratti into 100% total and complete meltdown if that were to ever come to pass.
Unless of course, they were beaten and shot by black thug gang bangers. Then said story would be guaranteed to NEVER see the light of day on the drive by MSM the likes of the Clown News Network.:smiles:

That being said, this was a purely rhethorical question. To test the community's knee-jerk emotional reaction to the OP's flame baiting original post. Should've included a couple /sarcasm> tags in my post 



tohunt4me said:


> Should be Mandatory Watching for Drivers Ed. !
> 
> 
> Everyone will be CHIPPED AND SCANNABLE IN 20 YEARS !


Yes my dear fellow.

You see, this has been foretold over 1,000 years ago.

It's called the Mark of the Beast.....:laugh:


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Lame attempt at deflection. The incident took place in Georgia, so California law is irrelevant. But since you went there, please cite the California law that says you may be beaten unconscious for failing to show ID.
> 
> 
> "Innocent until proven guilty" is something people on UP want when it comes to Uber deactivating an account, not when police are shooting and beating people on the streets. Keeping things in perspective.
> ...


Did you see the start of video? No which i state. And if you fight or resist bite so so forth yes you should be beat.
You are a risk right off the start period don't even start. The risks today are so high on being an idiot.
That is the problem with people they think if they hit or bite nobody can do anything to you.
Do not resist period. If needed follow orders and take it to court. 
You hear the cop yelling he bit me. You ignore that and only hear see what you want. That is a problem.



EastBayRides said:


> Lame attempt at deflection. The incident took place in Georgia, so California law is irrelevant. But since you went there, please cite the California law that says you may be beaten unconscious for failing to show ID.
> 
> 
> "Innocent until proven guilty" is something people on UP want when it comes to Uber deactivating an account, not when police are shooting and beating people on the streets. Keeping things in perspective.
> ...


My argument is from cali law.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

He wasn't beaten for not showing ID, he was subdued for resisting arrest and assaulting the cops. Big difference. Your supposition that it doesn't happen to white people is utter BS. You go sit outside some bars and watch cops arrest white guys that try to square off with them. They go to jail with lumps too!

I find it crazy that someone thinks that any crime results in being killed by a mob in the streets. Oh wait, are we talking about Chicago?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sensationalist writings accusing the police & Glorifying Criminals cause THIS !

If the Police can not do their jobs.
The Citizens Will !


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

ohnos said:


> And if you fight or resist bite so so forth yes you should be beat.


I mentioned before the issue of proper training for officers in resisting arrest situations.

Obviously it is a training issue as well as a mentality issue.

You are offering the mentality that officers should engage in personal beat downs as punishment for the crime of resisting arrest.

What is a taser for then?

When a wild animal runs away from the zoo, does it get shot with real bullets or get beat down? Or is there a protocol To tranquilize without harm?

All I'm saying is police should have protocols equal to or above protocols dealing with wild dogs and mountain lions.

We don't hurt animals, we tranquilizer or tase to capture.

All I want is to treat human life as we treat a wild dogs life.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


But...did he tip?


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I mentioned before the issue of proper training for officers in resisting arrest situations.
> 
> Obviously it is a training issue as well as a mentality issue.
> 
> ...


That does not allow you as a citizen to resist or fight or bite. A risk to people is a risk period.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ohnos said:


> That does not allow you as a citizen to resist or fight or bite. A risk to people is a risk period.


Some citizens are just allergic to Cop's uniform and handcuff. When they see them, they go crazy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Some citizens are just allergic to Cop's uniform and handcuff. When they see them, they go crazy.


SOUNDS LIKE A MENTAL PROBLEM.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A MENTAL PROBLEM.


That started with disrespect to Uniform.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> That started with disrespect to Uniform.


And then it turns to a risk to all people and civility.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ohnos said:


> And then it turns to a risk to all people and civility.


Then it turns into WILD WILD WEST.

AND WE DISPENSE JUSTICE INSTANTLY ACCORDING TO OUR MOOD.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Have you guys ever thought of having a high pitch nonstop screaming yelling woman around you while being arrested would cause you got more punches by cops???? 
I always feel this.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Looks like this was not during a Lyft ride.
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/09/12/georgia-cops-beat-smother-black-lyft-passenger-who-did-not-show-id/
> I have read elsewhere that in Georgia, nobody is obligated to show ID unless performing an act requiring a license or ID. A passenger does not need to show ID, so there is no justification for anything that took place subsequently. Cops pull over black people all the time for ordinary infractions, like a taillight out, and it ends up like this. Cop was fired already.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically, the pax may have been angry the cops pulled the driver over. If told to be silent and pax does not comply, they will be detained, and possibly even arrested. Situations like this escalate quickly. Everyone is a stranger to the officer that approaches the vehicle. Strangers that are adversarial will put the most patient of us on alert status.
This is the process the media has stopped explaining. Everything is a now a story of a loose cannon cop hurting or killing a saintly citizen. Rarely are events ever that clear.



ohnos said:


> cali is burning and not from fires and going to crap due to the laws they don't protect law abiding people. and If pulled over in cali driving you have to have a valid ID. read here.
> 
> It's important to note here that if you do exercise your right to refuse to show your ID, an officer might arrest you. It would be a wrongful arrest, but it would be an arrest. (And for some, the arrest may carry immigration consequences.) That said, if it happens to you, consider calling the ACLU. In California, as long as the request for ID is not reasonably related to the scope of the stop, you have the right to refuse to show your ID to law enforcement except in the following cases:
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....CA immigration consequences AKA housing assistance, welfare, free healthcare



ohnos said:


> cali is burning and not from fires and going to crap due to the laws they don't protect law abiding people. and If pulled over in cali driving you have to have a valid ID. read here.
> 
> It's important to note here that if you do exercise your right to refuse to show your ID, an officer might arrest you. It would be a wrongful arrest, but it would be an arrest. (And for some, the arrest may carry immigration consequences.) That said, if it happens to you, consider calling the ACLU. In California, as long as the request for ID is not reasonably related to the scope of the stop, you have the right to refuse to show your ID to law enforcement except in the following cases:
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....CA immigration consequences AKA housing assistance, welfare, free healthcare


kc ub'ing! said:


> Cop had zero reason to id the occupants! If I was a pax and an officer pulled my driver over and requested MY id, I'd say @@@@ off!


let us know what jail you land in....UP.net will set of a GoFundMe for you canteen account


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont fight cops in the street.
> I dont get extra Charges.
> I take it to Court.
> Let the Law Decide.
> ...


You do need to object to an officer attempting to abbrogate your rights in order to have a case. You should stop once your objection has been noted, somewhere beforenthe beating commences. The payout might be less but being able to walk and breathe after the court case is over is a big plus.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> said black man might have a record simply because of systemic racism that leads to black men being frequently pulled over for things like a tail light...things that the white man has probably done on various occasions in life without worry of jail time. This is how systemic racism works.


----------



## Elvis travels (Jul 30, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


He needed a beat down



25rides7daysaweek said:


> They said on the today show he was being held on outstanding warrants.
> I dont wanna goto jail either but
> Dont do the crime if you cant do the time. Dont do it !!!
> This holds true for robert blake too....


You're showing your age.


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

Gimme a break. That guy is fighting those cops like a rabid dog. I never trust these videos that start well after the start of the whole mess. Almost every one of these people refuse to comply, then run, then fight. Rinse repeat.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Kind of surprised the cop was fired without an investigation.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> For all to know my job is in Clayton county near an area called Forest Park. The police in the area are very quick to pull you over and has a reputation for being aggressive.
> 
> They mostly just want to give you a ticket for revenue or they are looking for someone.


Cops should not have the rights to touch any one if are not atacked .. if that guy it was mentally disabled person .


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Haven't seen any talk on UP about this incident in Georgia a couple days ago. Apparently a Lyft driver was pulled over and the pax refused to show ID, so the deputies beat him unconscious.


Probably more to this story than you know but as usual video only shows the beating part. That was excessive depending what happened before the video started. It looks like resisting arrest to me but again who knows. What I do know from personal experiences is that keeping your mouth shut and cooperating is not only the best way to handle cops but the right way.


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Something definitely was WRONG if the cop got FIRED.. Hello?? This shit has been happening for waaaaaayyyy to ****ing long, man<sigh>... Thank GAWD for smartphones/tech...


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Realist2019 said:


> Something definitely was WRONG if the cop got FIRED.. Hello?? This shit has been happening for waaaaaayyyy to @@@@ing long, man<sigh>... Thank GAWD for smartphones/tech...


I wouldn't be so quick to assume that. There is growing pressure for SOMEONE to be quickly blamed and arrested/fired when something happens and damn any sort of critical thinking, investigation, etc. That's why we're seeing things happen like a man being arrested for being seen INSIDE HIS HOME with a gun while a potentially violent mob shone lights at his house, blasted music, and yelled threats at him through bullhorns. The KKK did pretty much the same thing to people they didn't like and got away with it while the victims were called criminals.


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Now
> Even He no Longer knows who he is.


Trump's America is in terrible shape!


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> What I do know from personal experiences is that keeping your mouth shut and cooperating is not only the best way to handle cops but the right way.


Let me guess. You are white.



TBoned said:


> Gimme a break. That guy is fighting those cops like a rabid dog. I never trust these videos that start well after the start of the whole mess. Almost every one of these people refuse to comply, then run, then fight. Rinse repeat.


You must be a good Christian. Turn the other cheek, and all. In reality, I imagine when two steroid-infused uniforms are beating on you and smothering you that your body will inherently fight to survive. In a video you will look like you are resisting arrest, so the cops would be justified in beating you some more.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 508230


I don't get it. Is this supposed to mean something?



Cynergie said:


> The fact that he now knows he's supposed to carry a state issued ID card. And even more importantly, PRESENT said card to an officer of the law on request.
> 
> Not going to ask how he managed to book a LyfUber ride without one.


Pay attention. Georgia law does not require someone to show ID, and the original news about it being a Lyft pax has been corrected. Lyft verified this was not during a ride on the app. You can return to your video game now.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The police bit the person? that's what mauled means.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Pay attention. Georgia law does not require someone to show ID, and the original news about it being a Lyft pax has been corrected. Lyft verified this was not during a ride on the app. You can return to your video game now.


Now we have confirmation that at least one part of the snap conclusion is wrong. What else do you suppose is wrong? Maybe what started it? Hmm?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Let me guess. You are white.
> 
> 
> You must be a good Christian. Turn the other cheek, and all. In reality, I imagine when two steroid-infused uniforms are beating on you and smothering you that your body will inherently fight to survive. In a video you will look like you are resisting arrest, so the cops would be justified in beating you some more.
> ...


Keep guessing, I am just not stupid. Now let me take a guess....You are young and have no life experience and you believe the world owes you something. But you never lifted a finger to earn it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> I don't get it. Is this supposed to mean something?


Let me guess, you have Aspergers?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Let me guess, you have Aspergers?


What's wrong with Asperger's? I prefer "Don't be dense!".


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Let me guess, you have Aspergers?


No, I simply never understand anyone who is unable to express a thought without posting some juvenile GIF or meme.


----------

